A taste of linear logic (1993) [pdf] - adamnemecek
======
drallison
The link for this posting is broken. I think this is the intended paper
(revised version):

[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/lineartaste/line...](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/lineartaste/lineartaste-
revised.pdf)

